# PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrades



## Galacius29 (Jun 2, 2004)

*PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrades for 2004 Jetta 1.8T*

Hello all, i just joined this post today. I just got a new 04 Jetta 1.8T 2 days ago and i want to start workin on it. Only problem is that i've been having trouble finding parts and info on parts for this model. First thing that i want to start on is the light bulbs. I wanna temporarily get some decent halogen upgrades for my headlights before i put in a HID coversion kit later on. I really wanted to get some Philips bulbs but they don't make the HB5 9007 model that my Jetta requires. So i was just wondering what are the best xenon bulbs i can get to fit the HB5 9007 socket. I definately want a hint of blue or purple in the lights as well. Any help would be appreciated. thanks
Also does anybody know where i can get info on the type/model of bulbs i need to replace those orange side marker bulbs?


_Modified by Galacius29 at 7:49 PM 6-2-2004_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (Galacius29)*

try the Sylvania Silverstars
Yes, Phillips makes 9007 bulbs. You may have been looking at an European site like http://www.powerbulbs.com which gave you that conclusion. There's also the Phillips BlueVision 4000K 9007 which are available as well.
Side turn signal bulb is 194.


----------



## Galacius29 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (GT17V)*

thanks, i actually just got a pair of philips silverstar 9007 bulbs in today. hopefully they look good. althought i'm still having trouble figuring out how to install them. normally it's not that difficult, but the front left side of the car is going to be very difficult too get in. there is no easy access, i might have to take out a few things, but we'll see. thanks anyway


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (Galacius29)*

A friend of mine bough the Sylvania silverstars and he feels that they are way overpriced for what you get..Stay away from them because they didn't impress me either for the price..


----------



## MarinoRed.JTI (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (MKII Golfman)*

wat in the heck is a phillips silverstar lmfao?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (BlakJTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlakJTI* »_wat in the heck is a phillips silverstar lmfao?

I think they come OEM on the Audi Golf.


----------



## banzaimf (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (Galacius29)*

Osram (NOT Sylvania) Silverstars are a different bulb with better light output. The Phillips Vision plus and the Osram Silverstar are the only lights that I know of that have been tested to have more light output than stock.


----------



## redline_r (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (banzaimf)*

i think Osram is owned by Sylvania (or other way round?) b/c when I complained at http://www.sylvania.com about how totally unimpressive I found the Sylvania Silverstars to be, they wrote back with "Osram Sylvania" as the company name.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (BlakJTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlakJTI* »_wat in the heck is a phillips silverstar lmfao?









Probably getting mixed up with SilverVision (turn signal bulbs)


----------



## Galacius29 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (GT17V)*

Yea sorry, i meant sylvania silverstars. I actually got a pair of them for like 25bucks, which is a lot better than the 40-50 they normally go for. Compared to the stock bulbs they are definately brighter and more white. I notice at night that they project better in all directions that my stock bulbs did. 
Anyway i'm plannin on upgrading to a HID system sometime, so i didn't want to spend too much on these bulbs. Any ideas to which HID system is the best for the price and how much it would cost to get and install?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (Galacius29)*

First thing I'd suggest is installing a set of relays to optimize the efficiency of the stock system.
http://www.danielsternlighting....html


----------



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: PIAA vs. Sylviana vs. Philips vs.Hella vs. Other Cheap Halogen Upgrade ... (DonL)*

that daniel stern lighting is a good read. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

